# Circle City Monthly Bike ride, Orange CA June 14, 2020



## tripple3 (May 28, 2020)

Active ride for exercise. Come on out if you are healthy and respect others social distancing.
*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June14, 2020 FLAG DAY!
Display an American flag for Flag Day.

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday June 14th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






Tag @kevin x our awesome ride route maker!
*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 28, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bump it for Flag Day Ride.
This Sunday, June 14th
Come on out.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2020)

Flag Day!
Dude, I’m taking a knee on that one.








Here’s to all who cherish their freedom, to do whatever the hell the want, as long as it doesn’t infringe on anyone else’s pursuit of
Life, Liberty and Happiness.
Taking a Knee!
Are you kidding me?


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Dope54 (Jun 13, 2020)

Save some room for me ! I’ll be there !


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 13, 2020)

Looking forward to this
It’s been awhile for me to ride with a group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin x (Jun 13, 2020)

It would be great to ride with the gang again, but its too soon for me. Be safe everyone !


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 14, 2020)

Fantastic day for a ride


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy Flag Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Great pic at the end; that's a 48 star flag! @cyclingday 
Thanks for coming out to ride.
Thanks for posting pics!
Happy Flag Day!


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2020)

Great day and turnout at the “Circle “ for the first ride in a while, didn’t take many pics tho!


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Jun 23, 2020)

Damm I wanta buy that defense model apple green dx[emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji1786][emoji1786]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

